# HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY SWEET LEXI



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I cannot believe that it has been six years now, that my sweet Lexi has been with us! She is the sweetest soul on the earth, and now extends that sweetness to the nursing home and altzheimers patients that she visits. I love this little girl with all my heart! Happy Birthday sweet girl!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Lexi !!! What a beautiful face... Those pictures are awesome.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lexi. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Have a great day, you beautiful birthday girl!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lexi! We'll see you soon.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy birthday little doll face!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday to a sweet little girl who brings happiness to so many, a real ambassador for the breed.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Her sweet personality shines through in your pics! Happy Birthday Lexi!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET LEXI. HOPE YOUR DAY IS FULL EVERYTHING YOU LOVE MOST!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Lexi! Love her animated face!! Full of personality!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

A hug and belly rubs to Lexi! Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Pretty girl!!!!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Sweet Girl! Look at that face - she's so pretty.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Mega woofs and hugs from Dave and Molly.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Lexi you are adorable! Happy birthday.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Lexi!!! Happy Happy Birthday sweet girl!!!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lexi from Uncle Jim and Aunt Linda and Cousins Snickers and Snoopy.

Cheers!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, love the photos of sweet Lexi. It's hard to believe she's six. The time goes so fast. Give her a kiss from me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday, cutie pie!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy belated birthday Lexi!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"Happy Birthday"
Her sweetness shines through in the pictures. She looks like a very loved little girl.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lexi is so pretty! Hope her birthday was fun.

How time flies, our Chico turned 6 in Sept.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy belated Birthday Lexi. Hope you were spoiled all day.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Lexi! You're so beautiful!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Happy belated Birthday beautiful Lexi!!!! What a sweetheart she is!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday to Miss Lexi! :kiss:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Better late than never...Happy Birthday sweet Lexi!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Havee and Jan- missing you guys - 
Jan - can you PM me your email?


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lexi!


----------

